# Up A Notch



## Firewoodster (Jan 24, 2006)

We're looking at kicking our retail firewood operation up a notch and go to bundled firewood at wholesale.
But there seems to be a slight problem. I must have not been strenious enough in my research or wholesalers that are being successful in this type operation are just NOT talking.
Yeah, I've read the newspaper clippings of those that have made it, but if you try to get information from them...FORGET it!

I'm just an old (51) Kentucky boy that is a semi-retired painting contractor, my wife and I own and operate a country cafe and now I have a dream about this new business.

So here's the deal; I came to the site where I think there are hard working people like myself that is looking for their niche in the marketplace www.arboristsite.com .
If any of you has contacts that you would be willing to share I would be most grateful. I'm looking for "Wholesale Buyers" to purchase our product for next season.

Thanks in advance,

Rick & Brenda Rose
FEARSVILLE FIREWOOD
Hopkinsville, KY 42240
270.889.4395


"Scratchin' out a Livin"


----------

